# Planet X retro classics



## 4F (10 May 2016)

Liking the look of the Gran Sport http://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/bikes/road-bikes/holdsworth-la-quelda


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2016)

4F said:


> Liking the look of the Gran Sport http://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/bikes/road-bikes/holdsworth-la-quelda


Me too ...


----------



## dave r (10 May 2016)

Looking at those is making my wallet nervous.


----------



## midlife (10 May 2016)

Top tube is too slopey for me personally....

Shaun


----------



## Roadrider48 (10 May 2016)

I was tempted myself, but I've bought two bikes from them in the last two months.


----------



## Nigel182 (10 May 2016)

Oh the Orange is well nice but will have to put it on hold....just brought a MTB might be difficult either to hide another one or even get it in the shed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2016)

Mrs FF thinks 10 bikes is 1 too many ....


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mrs FF thinks 10 bikes is 1 too many ....



cant you keep one in the Dacia


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 May 2016)

biggs682 said:


> cant you keep one in the Dacia


I'm just going to ignore her ....


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm just going to ignore her ....



That sounds like a plan


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 May 2016)

biggs682 said:


> That sounds like a plan


I'll let you know if I survive!


----------



## Tin Pot (11 May 2016)

Looks like an old man bike to me.

I'd prefer






For less quids.


----------



## Roadrider48 (12 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mrs FF thinks 10 bikes is 1 too many ....


I'm on eight, so I am catching up!


----------



## apb (12 May 2016)

i was thinking of getting one of these frames.

But i suspect they aren't butted tubes and hence will be heavy as a proverbial and the ride quality will be also poor.

Does any one know if i'm wrong?


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 May 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Looks like an old man bike to me.
> 
> I'd prefer
> 
> ...


I AM an old man :-)

And a Holdsworth fan, I have 2 already but neither in the classic Orange/Blue livery. For £150 notes frame only it's a bargain!
Handbuilt largeflange hubs on Archetype rims for the wheels and various bits out of the parts bin I'll be sorted. Then I'll have a bike to match my kit ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 May 2016)

apb said:


> i was thinking of getting one of these frames.
> 
> But i suspect they aren't butted tubes and hence will be heavy as a proverbial and the ride quality will be also poor.
> 
> Does any one know if i'm wrong?


The weight is on the website under specs. 4lb for a medium, 9.8kg** for their full build and it's Cro-moly so the ride should be fine, springy most likely. For me the weight is neither here or there for the price. All my 9 bikes are steel anyhow so it will be lighter than some!

** pretty close to my 1958 model weight with 27x11/4 wheels ....


----------



## Soltydog (12 May 2016)

I like the look of them, but at full price, you can probably build your own with your exact requirements. My single speed worked out at a similar price, however if they feature in a PX sale at a reduced price I'd be tempted if I was looking for another single speed


----------



## RedRider (14 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I AM an old man :-)
> 
> And a Holdsworth fan, I have 2 already but neither in the classic Orange/Blue livery. For £150 notes frame only it's a bargain!
> Handbuilt largeflange hubs on Archetype rims for the wheels and various bits out of the parts bin I'll be sorted. Then I'll have a bike to match my kit ....
> ...


Tempting deal indeed.
Regarding the wheels, as an alternative h plus son tb 14 rims are also gorgeous and have a classic box section profile.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 May 2016)

RedRider said:


> Tempting deal indeed.
> Regarding the wheels, as an alternative h plus son tb 14 rims are also gorgeous and have a classic box section profile.


Hi Redrider
Thanks.
My thinking started with the tb14 rims for exactly the reason you state. My thinking has been swayed by 3 things: the Archetypes are apparently slightly stronger for less weight so I can go for lighter spoking. The frame being notably sloping lacks the 'classic look' and .... I have a pair of Archtypes already and like them a lot :-)


----------



## RedRider (14 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hi Redrider
> Thanks.
> My thinking started with the tb14 rims for exactly the reason you state. My thinking has been swayed by 3 things: the Archetypes are apparently slightly stronger for less weight so I can go for lighter spoking. The frame being notably sloping lacks the 'classic look' and .... I have a pair of Archtypes already and like them a lot :-)


Good thinking. I've had some archetypes with large flange hubs too and they were lovely. Will look great.


----------



## Diggs (24 Nov 2016)

Resurrecting this thread as I've got a mail from PX 
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBUBHO...271299541&mc_cid=9cf7f2a271&mc_eid=f7a3dc3c29

Didn't you get one of these @Fab Foodie ? In the DFS style universe of PX prices, how does £233 compare?


----------



## smutchin (24 Nov 2016)

@Diggs - that looks like a great price to me. Paying full price for stuff from PX seems like madness given the regularity of these offers.

I got my frame for £90 but ended up spending a total of nearly £400 on building it (including the frame) - I built a new rear wheel using a rim and hub I already had, fitted an old spare front wheel and an old Brooks saddle but otherwise bought mostly new parts. I'm really happy with it. Only been out for a couple of rides on it so far but it feels very comfortable. Haven't weighed it but around 10kg sounds about right.

The stock components are fine - I've got the same Tektro brakes/levers on mine, albeit rebadged ones from Condor and they do the job. Those wheels don't look like anything special but they're probably sturdy enough.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2016)

smutchin said:


> @Diggs - that looks like a great price to me. Paying full price for stuff from PX seems like madness given the regularity of these offers.
> 
> I got my frame for £90 but ended up spending a total of nearly £400 on building it (including the frame) - I built a new rear wheel using a rim and hub I already had, fitted an old spare front wheel and an old Brooks saddle but otherwise bought mostly new parts. I'm really happy with it. Only been out for a couple of rides on it so far but it feels very comfortable. Haven't weighed it but around 10kg sounds about right.
> 
> The stock components are fine - I've got the same Tektro brakes/levers on mine, albeit rebadged ones from Condor and they do the job. Those wheels don't look like anything special but they're probably sturdy enough.



must admit its got me thinking , but with 2 single speed bikes and one awaiting build can i justify it ..................


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Nov 2016)

Diggs said:


> Resurrecting this thread as I've got a mail from PX
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBUBHO...271299541&mc_cid=9cf7f2a271&mc_eid=f7a3dc3c29
> 
> Didn't you get one of these @Fab Foodie ? In the DFS style universe of PX prices, how does £233 compare?


That's a bargain, go for it!
My handbuilt wheels for mine nearly cost that! If you get the Gran Sport Chainset, stem and seatpost bloody hell that's good!


----------



## Diggs (24 Nov 2016)

To be honest with my sensible hat on @Fab Foodie and @smutchin given current situations I'm not sure if I could justify it myself
Although I may be working locally soon but like @biggs682 I already have a self built single speed that I could use to commute (or any number of others) 
It's certainly a base line for me to look at and reassess the finance, storage and goodwill at home come the new year.


----------



## GGJ (24 Nov 2016)

Amazing price for a named brand, albeit modern rebadged. I wonder how it rides compared to my (now ancient) Genesis Skyline


----------



## SWSteve (25 Nov 2016)

Mine came fully built for £299 then went back up to £399 a couple of days after. 

The selcoff fnishing kit *might* come in white, which looks great imho see here


----------



## 3narf (29 Nov 2016)

I like the look of the Holdsworth, even the sloping top tube!

However, I have a pathological hatred of anything marketed using the term 'retro.'


----------



## 3narf (29 Nov 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> For £150 notes frame only it's a bargain!



Not as much of a bargain as £89 last month, though...


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Nov 2016)

3narf said:


> Not as much of a bargain as £89 last month, though...


Don't remind me!


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Dec 2016)

3narf said:


> Not as much of a bargain as £89 last month, though...


I paid £69 for mine as it arrived with a small chip out of the paint.


----------



## 3narf (20 Mar 2017)

Where's the thread featuring the finished project? I just sold my blue bike so I need to build another singlespeed... And so it goes on!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2017)

3narf said:


> Where's the thread featuring the finished project? I just sold my blue bike so I need to build another singlespeed... And so it goes on!



whats next ?


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Mar 2017)

3narf said:


> Where's the thread featuring the finished project? I just sold my blue bike so I need to build another singlespeed... And so it goes on!



My thread was at: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/help-me-spend-some-money.201957


----------

